# weather



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

what is the best time as far as weather goes to hunt white tail?
do they move in the rain?


----------



## mlrusch (Oct 28, 2006)

I have found that the first cold weather High pressure morning after a rainy spell works great for me. Sometimes, you think you have everything perfect and nothing. Sometimes you think everything is wrong, bingo, perfect! If you have time to be in the field hunting, I like to be there!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Rain doesn't bother them at all but they don't like high winds and tend to sit tight when the wind is really blowing...


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Didn't see a single deer from the stand last night, rained pretty good the entire time in there. Sometimes I see deer in the rain, sometimes I see nothing....When it rains for a day or two straight, I think they get out of whack, moving a lot during the middle of the day.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

My uncle just took a nice 5x4(5th tine was broken off) that scored around 140 on Thursday night in the rain with his bow. He's been watching him with cameras for a few months and finally caught up with him. I think alot has to do with how hard its raining. If its light they don't seem to mind much but if heavy or as mentioned before, comes with high winds, they seem to stay put more.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

*Ifn Ya aint hunting you won't see any.* They move around in the rain sleet and snow. Some times even on nice sunny days they just want to lay in the sun and chew their cuds.
You do sometimes have to change the hunting method used to coinside with the weather.

No way I like to still hunt in the morning after a heavy frost during the night, or aftera wram day that melted snow. Like walking across the kitchen on corn flakes. Those windy days are great for still hunting since everything is moving so much it hides your movements some.

 Al


----------

